# اخوتي الاحباء    مهم جدا جدا



## antoon refaat (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخوتي الاحباء    مهم جدا جدا*

يا اخوتي هل منكم يريد ان دينه يرتمي في احضان كل التعصبات اللعينه 
يا اخوتي منذ فتره كنت اشترك بجروب علي الياهووو
اسمه((جروب مار جرجس الرومانى)) والجروب ده اتسرق
 ياريت تصلوا علشان اصحابه يستردوووه بسهوله لانه في واحد مسلم بيبعت منه رسايل فيها صور قظره
وصلوا من اجل ضعفي


----------



## †gomana† (20 ديسمبر 2005)

ربنا يرجعوا المنتدى بسلام ليكم

الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن اخاف


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2005)

ممكن اعرف معلومات اكثر عن الجروب دة

وان شاء الله الرب يرجعة لاصحابة


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2005)

اعطوني رابط الجروب و انا ارجعه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (22 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب اميل المسروق اسمة 
farfasha_love@yahoo.com
ياريت لو فى شخص لية فى الهاكر يسترد الايميل دة تانى


----------



## antoon refaat (22 ديسمبر 2005)

يا اخي ماي روك في لنكات كتيره مش عارف انهي فيهم 
1:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/m_gargas_elromany/database?method=addRecord&tbl=2
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
2:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/m_gargas_elromany/database?method=addRecord&tbl=3
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
3:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/m_gargas_elromany/database?method=addRecord&tbl=4
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
4:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/m_gargas_elromany/database?
method=addRecord&tbl=5

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 ودا اللي عندي وشكرا يا استاذي


----------

